# 94 Maxima power windows out



## RogerB (Feb 7, 2008)

I cannot work any of my power windows from any door. Yes, I have checked the lock button. The fuse under the hood "looks" good.

RogerB


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

what about the fuse in the car?
it may be the master switch that has failed.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is the fuse in the car? The cover on the fuse box to the bottom left of the steering wheel does not show a fuse for the windows.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

as a rule of thumb I check all fuses. just because it isn't marked doesn't mean that it doesn't control it.


----------

